# How sandy is your vagina?



## TreWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

It's simple as that, just to waste time.

come in here and say what's on your mind and how you feel. because I'm bored.

I'll start:

I'm hungry as shit. and i have no money...


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 13, 2010)

i feel shitty but hopefully ill get over it.

I'm also hungry as shit, and i don't have my wallet.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> i feel shitty but hopefully ill get over it.
> 
> I'm also hungry as shit, and i don't have my wallet.


 
Comiserate with me, Ed. let our growling stomachs be a force the likes of GODS.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm debating between Dim Sum or Pho for lunch.

And making myself hungry in the process.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2010)

Tired as F.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> Tired as F.


got that too.

I'm in the last 2 hours of an 8.5 hour shift and then i go to work at sonic for a 5 hour shift to make minimum wage.

huzzah.


----------



## Blake1970 (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't wait to get away from this damn work cubical they call a desk and go home and play some guitar


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

Blake1970 said:


> I can't wait to get away from this damn work cubical they call a desk and go home and play some guitar


i like my cubicle better than the fucking dresser station at sonic >:/

haha, go home and come up with some tasty shit bro.


----------



## liamh (Aug 13, 2010)

I just had a fucking fantastic crap and now I feel amazing


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 13, 2010)

It's friday the 13th!

I'm happy, hungry and indecisive on what I want to eat and I wanna play guitar but know I have to shower because I can even smell myself. Priorities, priorities...


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

well, i lost my car keys.

...wonderful.

i hate this day.


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 13, 2010)

Just found out I got a nice fat bonus & I'm in the market for a 7 string guitar. looking forward to having lunch with wifey at Google. I'm Listening to Old Man's Child. What could be better?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2010)

Feeling kinda meh. First day of high school beings in 10 days.

And now my left side is hurting for some strange reason.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

Content and hopeful, but at the same time unaccomplished and apprehensive.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Feeling kinda meh. First day of high school beings in 10 days.
> 
> And now my left side is hurting for some strange reason.


 oh wow, you're a young'in.

but good luck to you.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 13, 2010)

Listening to Scarlet makes me want to own a drum kit and play the fuck out of it.


----------



## Origin (Aug 13, 2010)

n2mu?







Guitar, Bolt Thrower and nursing a tattoo. Just beat it and have tea, so good


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm feeling fine, listening to The Black Mages and thinking about trying to do some Final Fantasy covers.

Plus I found out I've got a job interview on Monday, hooray.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm feeling happy. School started today. First day being a sophmore and whatnot. I'm happy I got to see some of my friends. I'm very tired, too, as I had not gotten up so early all summer.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Im Happy as fuck... Just put a request in for my band Spine Extraction to open for Cannibal Corpse nov22nd in North Carolina..... I dont expect to get it... But It feels good to try!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2010)

TreKita said:


> oh wow, you're a young'in.
> 
> but good luck to you.


I really am yeah, but I get told all the time that I'm really mature for my age.
And when I joined a gaming clan when I was 14 everyone thought I was 25+ because my voice is so deep 

And thanks  Fortunately people here are really all that douchy in high school. Guess I should be glad I don't live down in southern Sweden, way more shit down there...
But now to play the Mafia II demo! (OMFG the excitement!!!)

Edit: The demo was really short... That sucked, the little I played was fucking awesome though.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 13, 2010)

TreKita said:


> up post counts.




Off-Topic doesn't add to post count 

I'm good. Not hungover, which is always a plus.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 13, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I'm debating between Dim Sum or Pho for lunch.
> 
> And making myself hungry in the process.




Vietnamese soup FTW!!!!



My throat is sore (I think I caught some illness) and I fucked up my left shoulder in the mosh pit at the Death Angel and Soilwork show.


----------



## budda (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a 10hr stomach ache/something wierd with that general area last night, it really fucking sucked. I'm going to a huge party tonight, and there's still remnants so I'm hoping it doesn't affect my ability to get drunk tonight!

I'm feeling pretty fucking stoked that my new band is recording 2 songs this weekend so we can go shopping for a drummer, as well as the fact that I now have a floor tuner, beefy speaker cable and an incoming 5-guitar rack


----------



## matt397 (Aug 13, 2010)

budda said:


> now have a floor tuner, beefy speaker cable_ *and an incoming 5-guitar rack*_



Currently I am wishing I _needed_ a 5-guitar rack


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 13, 2010)

Kinda frustrated. Xbox disk drive just broke and my mom is delaying getting me coheed tickets after promising to get them today. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 13, 2010)

Feeling like I want to go home now, not in a few hours. Also super excited to go to the first Seahawks preseason game of the year tomorrow night!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm drunk right now and I just had 2 quarter pounders w/ cheese. Hmmmm cholesterol.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 13, 2010)

I just had two large bowls of jalepeno flavored kettle chips. 

fuck i love those things.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a jam session in 40 minutes, kind of excited, but not really because I already know the other guy sucks


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 13, 2010)

Tired and bored...I did get a haircut earlier, that makes the day a little more interesting.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2010)

Sleeeeeepyyy, it's 02:50 AM. Maybe I should go to sleep?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 13, 2010)

im at work, putting off doing work. just got back from subway (diablo chicken rules), herbal celebrations where had. dont want to work  want to go home  be here till 630 am


----------



## GalacticDeath (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm pissed! Computer just got a virus so I can't record. I had all day to record too, no work or nothin. I could drop kick a baby right now, argh! I guess that's what Dead Space is for lolz.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> im at work, putting off doing work. just got back from subway (diablo chicken rules), herbal celebrations where had. dont want to work  want to go home  be here till 630 am



Damn dude what do you do all night?


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 13, 2010)

hungover.


----------



## clouds (Aug 13, 2010)

I'M FEELING GREAT.

I've just got my first seven and it's gonna be my first modding project. Still got another three weeks of the summer holidays left before my year 11 work experience at IBM .

Edit: As the other guy said, good luck getting your post count up .


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

clouds said:


> I'M FEELING GREAT.
> 
> I've just got my first seven and it's gonna be my first modding project. Still got another three weeks of the summer holidays left before my year 11 work experience at IBM .



Ah man year 10 - 11 were so shit lol college was better, but I can't wait to be done with education. Have a good work experience! Mine was awesome


----------



## clouds (Aug 13, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah man year 10 - 11 were so shit lol college was better, but I can't wait to be done with education. Have a good work experience! Mine was awesome



True dat!  Year 10 was bollocks, but I am really looking forward to college. Thanks man, I will. What'd you do for work exp?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 14, 2010)

really tired, sleepy, also I`m high, but in the going-down process. I don`t want to start another day, I just want some free time to finish the new projects or spend my money in something.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Damn dude what do you do all night?


 
make drugs


----------



## CoachZ (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm alright, got accepted into my new university program. It balances out from my recent social troubles.


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 14, 2010)

pretty. oh so pretty, and witty, and gay


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 14, 2010)

Feeling good, i woke up at 3:30 so i've only eaten my two meals cause I haven't been awake long enough for 3... so I'm hungry but its too late to make dinner. Also I practiced guitar for 4 hours today so


----------



## Xanithon (Aug 14, 2010)

Hungry and Sick. Yay.


----------



## Andii (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 14, 2010)

Pissed off at my lack of money and the shithouse state of the job market.


----------



## Mehnike (Aug 14, 2010)

kinda tired wishing i had an amp other than this 1x12 combo Randall ive had for the past 4 years....

a little in the mood for school to start up again... Not for the work, but for the actually seeing the light of day part...


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 14, 2010)

My back feels like someone just tried to snap me in half like a twig. Damn it hurts.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 14, 2010)

just got home after another 12.5 hours at work, feelin gooood


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 14, 2010)

Goddamn i LOVE james brown.


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm not feeling so good today... got something i'd really rather not talk about.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 14, 2010)

clouds said:


> True dat!  Year 10 was bollocks, but I am really looking forward to college. Thanks man, I will. What'd you do for work exp?


 
I worked at a zoo.  Fucking owned. I have more awesome stories from that two weeks than the rest of my life.


----------



## pero (Aug 14, 2010)

Just came home from work, but since it`s saturday I didn`t work much, just drank beer the whole day.
Now , I`m sitting in front of my computer, eating cookies, drinking milk, listening to Municipal Waste and watching the rain outside


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking forward to tonight yet not looking forward to tonight at all and I need to stop falling for so many girls, I'm mentally exhausted.


----------



## clouds (Aug 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I worked at a zoo.  Fucking owned. I have more awesome stories from that two weeks than the rest of my life.



Haha, sweet! I hope mine will be as good.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I worked at a zoo.  Fucking owned. I have more awesome stories from that two weeks than the rest of my life.



FUCK YES THE ZOO!!!

Went there a few weeks ago. Didn't take off my wrist band for over a week!


----------



## Tones (Aug 15, 2010)

Just got out of an 8 hour shift at AMC theaters, about to work a 12 hour shift in another few hours. Too bad all this minimum wage has to go to fixing my car, paying for my girlfriend's 2nd anniversary present, and COURT in 3 days. God i wish i can go back in time :/
oh and college is starting soon. Dishing out some more dough!
so basically my life can use a break right now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 15, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered seeing if someone had said this but posting in OT doesn't add to your post count 

I'm okay, I just scored some fucking posters of my favourite 80's heavy/thrash metal bands. Will post a NP[oster]D for sure.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 15, 2010)

Just ran out of Dr. Pepper  Sad panda..


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 15, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Just ran out of Dr. Pepper  Sad panda..



I hate that.  I'm sad for you, brother.


Idk, I feel like I just want to get blazed, sit down, wish I was 21 so I could buy and throw back a full bottle of Jager, blaze up some more, probably puke my guts out, blaze up again, then cry myself to sleep because I'm unemployed and don't have a girlfriend. Fuck, I need a life... And now I'm depressed, again. 

Other than all of that, I'm doing pretty good, been planning a lot of awesome shit for my new band I've started up, and still reliving Sunday night. So much fun.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 15, 2010)

Disgusted. I just did a fart that could kill a full grown bear.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 15, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I hate that.  I'm sad for you, brother.
> 
> 
> Idk, I feel like I just want to get blazed, sit down, wish I was 21 so I could buy and throw back a full bottle of Jager, blaze up some more, probably puke my guts out, blaze up again, then cry myself to sleep because I'm unemployed and don't have a girlfriend. Fuck, I need a life... And now I'm depressed, again.
> ...



This should cheer you up:


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 15, 2010)

Tired, sad, stressed. The usual.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm happy. Just bought elixirs for my 7 and 6, bought a Liquifire + Crunchlab pair for my 6 (in creme), some pots, jacks, a switch (redoing electronics on my 7321), bought starcraft 2, and.. yeah

I'm happy.. 300 dollars worth of stuff hahahha


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUU-

Just got intense stomach pains. I really don't wanna be sick, it sucks. You just lie there wishing you were dead because your stomach gets fucked up.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 17, 2010)

HOW DO I FEEL?!?! 
IM LACTOSE INTOLERANT AND I JUST HAD A BOWL OF CEREAL...
THATS HOW I FEEL MUTHAFUCKA.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hungry, it's breakfast time...to bad I don't eat breakfast.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

They banned me for making a thread like this...


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 17, 2010)

The mods are asleep i guess.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> The mods are asleep i guess.


 
Did you catch the hammer w/ me for that one? I remember I took a couple ppl down w/ me (not intentionally of course )


----------



## liamh (Aug 17, 2010)

Just made a revealation of the awesomeness that is Cyclamen.
Happy Koala.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 17, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Did you catch the hammer w/ me for that one? I remember I took a couple ppl down w/ me (not intentionally of course )


I don't think so. I don't ever remember being banned.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Ahh lucky man... Well in spirit of the thread I think I'll get on topic. I feel hungry and slightly stressed out, but it's all good cuz I finally have an ipod and can listen to music at work rather than just hearing myself type all day...


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

My leg fell asleep...
Feeling hungry, lying here watching The Tyra Banks Show. Next up is Top Model and then.... HELL'S KITCHEN FUCK YES!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hostile...


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 17, 2010)

Read through this page and now I want Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Read through this page and now I want Dr. Pepper.


Suffer with me brother.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 17, 2010)

I dislike Dr. Pepper. i dunno, i just never liked it. 

as for today, i just ate a ton of junk food for breakfast.

feelin purrrrdy gewd.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel your pain Murmel.

Also one day I had jelly beans and coke for breakfast, this was back when I still ate breakfast, anyway I threw up. Oddly enough that was a really good day.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

TreKita said:


> I dislike Dr. Pepper. i dunno, i just never liked it.


I actually didn't either... Until a couple of months ago when the 1.5 litre bottles where introduced here. There more you drink, the more you want..


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 17, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I actually didn't either... Until a couple of months ago when the 1.5 litre bottles where introduced here. There more you drink, the more you want..


 
sounds like microchips to me.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 17, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I actually didn't either... Until a couple of months ago when the 1.5 litre bottles where introduced here. There more you drink, the more you want..



Happened almost the exact same way with me, I hated it at first but now I think it's amazing.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 17, 2010)

me right now =  for many many reasons


----------



## matt397 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nervous, just got sent out for work in a place thats notorious for being hazardous to ones health for multiple reasons. Any scaffolders on this site ?


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 17, 2010)

damn homie.

good luck to ya.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Nervous, just got sent out for work in a place thats notorious for being hazardous to ones health for multiple reasons. Any scaffolders on this site ?


 
Hopefully all goes well 

Things like that make me glad I opted to work indoors.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 17, 2010)

office job + fast food job FTW


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 17, 2010)

TreKita said:


> office job + fast food job FTW



The Office ftw!


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 17, 2010)

Damn, good luck.

I'm with Konfyouzd and Tre indoors FTW.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

TreKita said:


> office job + fast food job FTW


 
Two jobs? 

"EVERYDAY I'M HUSTLIN'!!!!" -- Rick Ross 

It's either that or Julius from Everybody Hates Chris... In the famous words of Rochelle (or Pam depending on how you'd prefer to remember her ) "I don't need this... My man has TWO JOBS!!!!"


----------



## oneiromancer (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel great. I'm finally at the point where I'm so pissed off at my job that I've resolved to find a new one, which is hopefully going to finally move my wife and I out to Seattle! :-D


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 17, 2010)

Blisters on my feet hurt from Bloodstock festival this past weekend. Apart from that, feeling ok - microwave mac and cheese at work with some Dr Pepper, now sat listening to Mercenary - who wouldn't feel good?

It's also quite nice knowing I'm gonna go home and start cooking a massive pot of Chili and have a thrash about on my K7. I haven't played for about a week. I really want a UV777BK, though, so I'll close my eyes and pretend I'm playing one of them..


----------



## matt397 (Aug 17, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hopefully all goes well
> 
> Things like that make me glad I opted to work indoors.



You could say that this place is in doors. Inside vessels to be exact. Its in a cement factory. I go into these shit holes like cement factories, refineries an water treatment facilities an build scaffold an access solutions. Theres a few places that are just horrid places to work in. The place Im going to is notorious for being really cheap which = unsafe. Whatever. Go in, make my $30/hour an get the fuck outta there.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 17, 2010)

*HOW DO YOU FEEL?*








<crickets>









*HOW DO YOU FEEL?*


----------



## Jeggs (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel sad...Just got home from work, just to discover that the Random picture thread is locked


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

Saw a music video for a band. Everything seemed so happy but the song was kind of sad even though I couldn't understand the lyrics (Japanese). Then, about halfway through, the 2 girls it was about.. One of them got run over and her other friend keeps going back to that place to put flowers there, and do what they used to do at that spot; Blow soap bubbles (don't know if that's the word in English).

It really made me sad...  Awesome song though.



And after that, I felt this urge to poop, so I went up and I dropped the biggest dump I've done in quite a while. And now I feel awesome again.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 17, 2010)

Payment for my elixirs didn't go through... I guess I won't have new strings then


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 17, 2010)

Tired, sore, exhausted, depressed, hungry. Pretty much my first post I had in this thread.  And a little annoyed that one of my female friends hasn't been talking to me the past couple of days for some reason.


----------



## IDLE (Aug 18, 2010)

Turrable, I want to move to CA really bad, but all the job offers feel through and I've had bad luck finding anything else. So I'm stuck here in the boonies with no friends .

I guess graduating from college really was useless lol.


----------



## Beef McStud (Aug 18, 2010)

it fucken sucks getting robbed.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anxiety. I moved a week ago first time on my own to a city 150 miles from my family to study, at local Pop&Jazz Conservatory. Sure it's cool, but all my friends and family still lives in another town, takes a bit to get used to this


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

Beef McStud said:


> it fucken sucks getting robbed.


Did you get robbed?
Fuck man, let's hope them assholes get run over or something


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

eating breakfast.

...nom.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

FYP666 said:


> Anxiety. I moved a week ago first time on my own to a city 150 miles from my family to study, at local Pop&Jazz Conservatory. Sure it's cool, but all my friends and family still lives in another town, takes a bit to get used to this



Is it bad if I say that I read your post in Toki's voice? 




As to add to the thread, again. See my post on the last page. Still that. Only add excited for my band, to that list, as well.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

Carthage recorded last night


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 18, 2010)

^Things will pick up, if you keep looking eventually you'll find a job in CA that works.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> ^Things will pick up, if you keep looking eventually you'll find a job in CA that works.



Yep. It kind of sucks, though. Certain things I want to do require schooling, but I have no money to go to school to gain this experience, and in order to get money, I need a job, so it's a catch 22. 

But I need to get my RG6 up and running, again so I can play her. I miss it. And I need a car. And a cab. And I have major GAS for many many many many many many different things.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm feeling poor.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm hungry, need to eat lunch, it's over 2PM...
I also wanna move to the west coast of California for the awesome climate.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I'm hungry, need to eat lunch, it's over 2PM...
> I also wanna move to the west coast of California for the awesome climate.



It's actually been extremely cold here the past few summers, and heats up for a week or two in Fall, then back to cold for the rest of the year. Though, that's Norcal's Bay Area and my area specifically, since I'm about an hour away from the coastline. And Socal is full of oompa loompas.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

I like the east coast.

...it snows in the winter 

i just finished my hot coco.

i'm warm and sleepy now.

...at work.


...tis was a bad idea.

and Brandon, i know it sucks, but do what i did, look at internships and get a simple fast food job.

it helps you rake in some cash.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

TreKita said:


> and Brandon, i know it sucks, but do what i did, look at internships and get a simple fast food job.
> 
> it helps you rake in some cash.



I can't tell you how many times my cousin has told me to do this, and to walk over to the movie theater down the street from my house and ask for an application. I've thought about the movie theater (hella easy commute), but there's no way in hell my mom would even agree to letting me apply to a fast food job or to work in retail (and I hate interacting with people).  I am a stubborn ass mothafucka.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I like to do mindless menial tasks that entail me to use my sheer size and strength to achieve payment, which is why I'm going to bug my older sister about getting me a warehouse job where she works, I loved working there when they needed me to fill in. $15 an hour for a temp position? That was fucking amazing, and I make one damn fine Shipping Clerk!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2010)

matt397 said:


> You could say that this place is in doors. Inside vessels to be exact. Its in a cement factory. I go into these shit holes like cement factories, refineries an water treatment facilities an build scaffold an access solutions. Theres a few places that are just horrid places to work in. The place Im going to is notorious for being really cheap which = unsafe. Whatever. Go in, make my $30/hour an get the fuck outta there.


 



Today I'm feeling like I need a massage. My neck is not happy with me.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

i have some friends and a cousin in PHys therapy, KJ.

and brandon: most places hire in stock. 

i know wal-mart pays like 12 an hour for overnight stock staff cuz i did it for a while.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2010)

Well then I need to be in your friends and family network immediately, bro slice 

I'm also feeling slightly intrigued/sexually aroused by this...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...und-something-interesting-in-rondo-music.html


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> It's actually been extremely cold here the past few summers, and heats up for a week or two in Fall, then back to cold for the rest of the year. Though, that's Norcal's Bay Area and my area specifically, since I'm about an hour away from the coastline. And Socal is full of oompa loompas.


Define 'extremely cold'. Atleast you don't have winters that get down to -20C for months with storms and a SHITLOAD of snow.
I don't know what -20C is in Farenheit, but it's cold.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

I AM HARBORING WOOD OVER THAT GUITAR!

...and mourning my not being able to afford it.

i mean i can, but I'll have like 100 bucks left for 2 weeks.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Define 'extremely cold'. Atleast you don't have winters that get down to -20C for months with storms and a SHITLOAD of snow.
> I don't know what -20C is in Farenheit, but it's cold.



Wanna exchange your -20C winters for my 45C summers?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Wanna exchange your -20C winters for my 45C summers?


I'd rather keep my winters


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I'd rather keep my winters


 wow, you guys are living in space and hell, respectively. haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I may buy a bass trem this weekend. I talked to my dad and it seems like he has all the tools I need for the routing and what not...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm broke and loathing that work just called me to see if I want to come in and since they only gave me 8 hours this week I definitely need to pick up what I can.

also I'm enjoying my buffalo chicken pizza for breakfast.

AND I just woke up so I have that *I just woke up, feeling like shit* feeling.

Mmmm feelings.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

An hour of panic is finally over thanks to ss.org being back up 
Other than that, nervous about starting high school on monday... Lot's of new people (I'm not much of a people person) and also new teachers, new environment. My last school only had 70 students and this one has 1000+ so it'll be a bit different 

I also hope that my guitar teacher and bass teacher aren't douchebags, I've always been afraid of music teachers for some reason. It's like I'm embarrassed about the music I enjoy.. Like metal and J-rock for example, because most teachers seem to be old school snobs... I've always had this feeling for any teacher really, except regular teachers in school. But like martial arts trainers, hockey trainers etc.. All the same feeling. 

I also can't wait until I start my third year at high school because I'm gonna have a full beard by the time of our graduation concert, that's my goal


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 18, 2010)

i see.

I'm going to have a full beard by the time i'm 30 or so.

i can;t grow facial hair for shit.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

TreKita said:


> i see.
> 
> I'm going to have a full beard by the time i'm 30 or so.
> 
> i can;t grow facial hair for shit.


By christmas I'm probably gonna have to shave at least 2 times a week and I'll be 16 and a half by then.
My family is notorious for it's hairyness. Facial hair I'm all for, I love it. But all this other fucking hair isn't really all that nice 

I guess that's what you get for being a nordic brute.

Edit: I always thought at least was one word..


----------



## Beef McStud (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Did you get robbed?
> Fuck man, let's hope them assholes get run over or something



yup. in front of my house too. my ipod, phone, and money were gone in under like 30 seconds.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> By christmas I'm probably gonna have to shave at least 2 times a week and I'll be 16 and a half by then.
> My family is notorious for it's hairyness. Facial hair I'm all for, I love it. But all this other fucking hair isn't really all that nice
> 
> I guess that's what you get for being a nordic brute.
> ...





Sport the burly beard such a your ancestors would demand you to! I know I'm letting my facial hair grow out for a couple days at a time and then cutting it so nearly all of them will grow; I want my beard now damn it!


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Define 'extremely cold'. Atleast you don't have winters that get down to -20C for months with storms and a SHITLOAD of snow.
> I don't know what -20C is in Farenheit, but it's cold.



Well, obviously nowhere near as cold as that. But cold for California. You'd probably find it warm, though. 


Hmmm, after sleeping from around 6am, to 3:30pm, I'm still a little groggy. And still annoyed that my friend isn't talking to me, I swear I didn't do anything to piss her off, as far as I know. 

I really need to get my driver's license, though. That's going to be one of my main focuses before a job. That and my band.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Hmmm, after sleeping from around 6am, to 3:30pm, I'm still a little groggy. And still annoyed that my friend isn't talking to me, I swear I didn't do anything to piss her off, as far as I know.


Perhaps you were drunk and said something? 

It's fucking 01:35AM here and I can't sleep...


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Perhaps you were drunk and said something?
> 
> It's fucking 01:35AM here and I can't sleep...



Hmmm, I'm not too sure. Last time I was drunk, I knew that she was sleeping, and I didn't text anyone at all. But, she's female, so it wouldn't surprise me if she just needs her space.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 18, 2010)

Back hurts like shit. Can't bend over to pick things up.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 18, 2010)

My chest hurts from all the lime an cement dust I had to breathe. An my nose is stuffed up for the same reasons, But I make really good money doing it so its hard to turn it down.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm doing wonderful.
My single status may soon be revoked, if everything goes well.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 18, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I'm doing wonderful.
> My single status may soon be revoked, if everything goes well.



Don't rub shit in, man!   Congrats, bro!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

started working out on my upper body last night.

I feel like I'm not going to accomplish anything, but I'm feeling the muscle strain in my chest so i guess that's good?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Back hurts like shit. Can't bend over to pick things up.


 
I go that shit too, man. Mine is more in the shoulder blades/neck area, though...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> started working out on my upper body last night.
> 
> I feel like I'm not going to accomplish anything, but I'm feeling the muscle strain in my chest so i guess that's good?


 
If nothing else you may drop a few lbs if that's something you'd be interested in. 

Every time I start working out I usually lose weight for like the first month. I don't typically see muscle gain for a while, but once it starts it tends to build relatively quickly.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not one for working out...I'm skinny as fuck and I like it that way. 

Muscle definition who needs that?


----------



## Fzau (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm feeling AWESOME. Yeah. 
Had a killer weekend at a hardcore festival with one of my friends' gf. I coudn't have wished for a better weekend really, it was soooo much fun.
Plus, I somehow noticed that I regained my interest in girls (don't interpret this the wrong way  ) and that I can be pretty damn social. 
Oh, and girls think I'm hot. 

On top of that, it looks like my band is finally coming together and we're as creative as ever. (currently even writing a long epic track à la BTBAM)

Two words: FUCK YEAH.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm fat as hell and need to lose weight, so yeah, that's what I'm trying to do.

over the next year I'm trying to lose about 50 lbs.

50 is actually doable within like a few months, but giving myself a year to take it slow and make sure i do it the healthy way.

that and my family refuses to cook healthy, and I work 2 jobs and go to school, all on top of shows on weekends, so i rarely have time to cook for myself. if i have time, I'm damn sure gonna make sure i do though.

also, that's AWESOME, Fzau!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Kinda sad after seeing the Banning shitstorm that just aoccurred.

shit's rough.

also, I re-mixed Juxtaposition, yo.

http://db.tt/tIbhSNa

after comparing the mix, the spacing is Very Periphery ( which is good because that means my frequencies aren;t shit) but i'm still not happy with teh bassage.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 19, 2010)

Hating certain people.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Hating certain people.


 b-but i love you alex 

xD

re-check the mix, i fixed it.  no more fizz.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> I'm not one for working out...I'm skinny as fuck and I like it that way.
> 
> Muscle definition who needs that?


 
You're lucky. Some ppl HAVE to work out so that they don't get fat...


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> You're lucky. Some ppl HAVE to work out so that they don't get fat...


 like me.

*goes to a corner and cuts himself... another slice of cake*


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 19, 2010)

I just wathed Hot tub time machine and FUCK that movie made me feel good.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention I'm buffing up quite a bit and my abs are getting really toned now. 



TreKita said:


> also, that's AWESOME, Fzau!


 
Awesome with capital AWESOME


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I forgot to mention I'm buffing up quite a bit and my abs are getting really toned now.


 Is it possible to hate you more right now?

...


not really.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> Is it possible to hate you more right now?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Awww, c'mon mate. 

Growing a beard sucks by the way.. haven't shaved for a week now and it looks like crap.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Awww, c'mon mate.
> 
> Growing a beard sucks by the way.. haven't shaved for a week now and it looks like crap.


 i have a bear.


it's just a goatee and not a FULL beard.

the goatee and a neckbeard are all i can grow.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm feeling a little peeved at this massive incoming wave of shit talking noobs...


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm feeling a little peeved at this massive incoming wave of shit talking noobs...


 yeah, i just checked the users in 24 hous list and there was more grey than i'd seen in a long time.

poor herb, drew and tiger . :<


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> yeah, i just checked the users in 24 hous list and there was more grey than i'd seen in a long time.
> 
> poor herb, drew and tiger . :<


 
In all honesty, Tiger and Herb have been in rare form lately 

I don't know Drew very well.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> i have a bear.
> 
> 
> it's just a goatee and not a FULL beard.
> ...


 
Oh, I have a bear too. It's a polar bear methinks.. I call her Melinda. 
There's this open area from my 'sideburns' to my goatee which is a bit akward.. it grows on my neck, but not on my face there. 
I shouldn't even try to grow one... aaah the stubbornness.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Oh, I have a bear too. It's a polar bear methinks.. I call her Melinda.
> There's this open area from my 'sideburns' to my goatee which is a bit akward.. it grows on my neck, but not on my face there.
> I shouldn't even try to grow one... aaah the stubbornness.


 

I just have long sideburns and a goatee.

I shave my mustache ( that i can't seem to grow) and my cheeks, which seem to sprout about 3 or 4 long odd hairs each.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 19, 2010)

We should start a facial hair thread 

Back on topic, how are you feeling?


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm feeling good.

just got off work, about to go play some videogames.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> just got off work, about to go play some videogames.


I'm definitely getting CoD4 along with GTA or something similar soon. I miss CoD4 soooo much. It's MUCH better than MW2.

And I vote for a facial hair thread


----------



## leandroab (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm "slo-mo 'ing" every song I have hoping to get something good...


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

murmel, if you like CoD, play Team Fortress 2.

best game ever.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Hating certain people.



What did I do? What happened to us having no bad blood, man?  




I'm feeling pretty good, just finished eating some food, jammed out to Tre's new mix wub, so yeah. Other than that, I'm a little sore, I needs me a new mattress, so I can get some good sleep for once.

Also, to add to the workout discussion, I'm nether fat nor super skinny. Though I am below the "average weight" for a 6'1" 19 year old male, so that makes me feel pretty good, as well, even though I'm still a little pudgy.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> b-but i love you alex
> 
> xD
> 
> re-check the mix, i fixed it.  no more fizz.



 Love it.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 19, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Also, to add to the workout discussion, I'm nether fat nor super skinny. Though I am below the "average weight" for a 6'1" 19 year old male, so that makes me feel pretty good, as well, even though I'm still a little pudgy.


 
You're as tall as me! 

Maybe we should start a facial hair thread AND another get in shape thread?


----------



## leandroab (Aug 19, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 is evil. Do not play it. It will f-

*sentry down*



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

SENTRY DOWN!

TELEPORTER DOWN!

DISPENSER DOWN!

SPY SAPPIN your mother.

O:

chillin, dudes, ordering pizza.

also, I'm 6'5" 280

D:


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just chilling, now. Watching L.A. Ink.


----------



## Cogito (Aug 19, 2010)

fuckin dunk.
gettin ready to take rips from the ZONG.
the american dream basically


----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2010)

TreKita said:


> murmel, if you like CoD, play Team Fortress 2.
> 
> best game ever.


I played that thing till breaking point when it first came out. Now I don't find it the least fun anymore, can barely play a single round before I'm bored.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 20, 2010)

Just finished the dishes, at 4:30am. I need to get back on a human sleep schedule. I've also been having slight pain on the right side of my chest, not the first time it's happened, not the last time. It's more annoying than painful, anyways.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

Jes Got Paid, Got some Money to burn.

...hopefully on an 8 string.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 20, 2010)

I know of one you can buy.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I know of one you can buy.


oh really? where?


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/128029-rg2228-us.html


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/128029-rg2228-us.html


 can't afford it.

I was gonna buy glassmoon0fo's Agile intrepid with sperzels and some re-fretting done+ HSC for 500.



i mean i have 1400 dollars but it has to last me through the semester too.

this is my last 2 weeks at SS.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2010)

TreKita said:


> this is my last 2 weeks at SS.


D:


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

Murmel said:


> D:


 not sevenstring, I work for the government iover here. xD


----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2010)

TreKita said:


> not sevenstring, I work for the government iover here. xD


Oh I see


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 20, 2010)

Me so tiiiiiiiiired... I got 3 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 20, 2010)

I am just now getting ready to lay down and go to sleep. At 6am. Fuck insomnia and not having a life to force me to go to bed at human hours.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm working. it's 9 AM over here.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel good (except for bum knee). Had a hockey game last night, and even though we didn't win (lost 5-9) I had two sweet goals. Was good ice for a change too.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> I feel good (except for bum knee). Had a hockey game last night, and even though we didn't win (lost 5-9) I had two sweet goals. Was good ice for a change too.


 cool!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel like epic win. Just ordered my 8 string.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm feeling like i want to know what you ordered.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I'm feeling like i want to know what you ordered.



This.


----------



## DVRP (Aug 20, 2010)

Im Feeling a bit saddened by the closure of the random pics thread  </3


----------



## metalvince333 (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel a mix of sad and semi-drunk...sucks...school is beginning soon and its a new place so it should be cool..hopefully its gonna be full of chiks that like dudes with long hair called Vince... XD


----------



## Bungle (Aug 20, 2010)

Feel like shit. Tired, at work, busting for a piss but I can't leave my desk and I've got to go vote before I can head home.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel like a sellout. 

Seriously though, feeling kind of weird. I got a new, "real," job that's related to my degree. I never wanted to be a slave to my job, but I've been doing really well at it. Only been there a month and already got a raise. My boss told me today that I'll be getting another one after this next paycheck, and now she's letting me work overtime (get to work from home tomorrow too!). On the one hand, I feel like the guy I never wanted to become, but on the other hand I am feeling tremendous pride for starting to be successful at my chosen career.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel weird. You know that feeling where nothing's really wrong but you feel kind of uncomfortable anyway? Yeah.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 20, 2010)

I suspect we all just need to hah-den the fack up!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 20, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I feel like a sellout.
> 
> Seriously though, feeling kind of weird. I got a new, "real," job that's related to my degree. I never wanted to be a slave to my job, but I've been doing really well at it. Only been there a month and already got a raise. My boss told me today that I'll be getting another one after this next paycheck, and now she's letting me work overtime (get to work from home tomorrow too!). On the one hand, I feel like the guy I never wanted to become, but on the other hand I am feeling tremendous pride for starting to be successful at my chosen career.



Sounds like qid pro quo

is she hot?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> 1. Sounds like qid pro quo
> 
> 2. is she hot?



1. I'm definitely not doing her any special favors. Just busting my ass. And the fact is, I work in an industry (logistics) where few people have a college degree. I think having a degree (well, I'm starting my final semester) and having a good work ethic makes me a valuable employee. I'm not exactly making the big bucks (since it's still an internship), I think they (my boss and her boss) just want to make sure I stick around after the internship is over.

2. No, but, in her defense, she is getting on in years and has older children (one of which is my age). A couple of my co-workers are very attractive, but one just got engaged last week and the other has a live-in boyfriend.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 21, 2010)

today is my best friend/ex girlfriend's birthday. for her birthday she wants me to take her to sonic and fuck her brains out. this is quite win.

also, to anyone curious, i ordered an agile intrepid dual 828


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 21, 2010)

TreKita said:


> . for her birthday she wants me to take her to sonic and fuck her brains out.


 
Dont get anything in her cherry limeade


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel pretty sleepy... Eventhough I got a solid 10 hours sleep last night for the first time in about a month, but I kept peeing all night cos I drank about 3 litres of water in around 2 hours before I went to bed - textbook error.

Around an hour and a half ago I had a load of home-made chili, a Yorkie Raisin and Biscuit bar and a can of coke, so I'm still totally full, but now on a sugar come-down.. and my girlfriend's already talking about steak for dinner!

I'm also excited about scoring a new second hand guitar for cheap on payday next week, and hopeful that some proposed work in Dublin next month will score me enough cash for another new guitar and pickups and what not.. Just gotta decide what I want.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel like shit.


----------



## MrMcSick (Aug 21, 2010)

Hungover. Anxiety is bothering me and I have a headache from my teeth.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow worst hangover ever...


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 21, 2010)

exhausted.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 21, 2010)

For some reason I'm all pumped up and ready to smash some faces. 
Currently burning a Dubstep workout CD, then it's fitness time! (even though it's 23pm lol)


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tired, gotta babysit some kids tonight (I've never babysat before), and want some fucking Taco Bell.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 21, 2010)

Tired, hungry and I do not want to spend my Saturday night cleaning up the house, still. I'm taking a break to whip up some food for myself, little sister and mom.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 21, 2010)

i didnt work out today, but i had sex for about 2 and a half hours straight so that counts, right?

anyway, gonna work out in the AM then work from 1 PM to 8 PM


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 21, 2010)

after seeing the guitarist of my favourite band (Suffocation) wear my band's t-shirt and playing with my gear at a concert, I feel like I'm crying in happiness :')


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 22, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> after seeing the guitarist of my favourite band (Suffocation) wear my band's t-shirt and playing with my gear at a concert, I feel like I'm crying in happiness :')



congrats! :')


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 22, 2010)

I've spent all day cleaning up, I'm tired, but I still have more to do. I was probably going to be up until 6am again, anyways. I'm done cleaning for tonight, though. I'm just getting in some "Brandon time" for a while before I have to do the dishes. :/


----------



## IDLE (Aug 22, 2010)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> ^Things will pick up, if you keep looking eventually you'll find a job in CA that works.



Hopefully, it's bad all over it seems. I've sent out resumes to everywhere for the last 3 months haven't even gotten an interview. Hopefully the economy picks up soon.

I tried applying for a bunch of internships today though so I'll see how that goes.



IbanezShredderB said:


> Yep. It kind of sucks, though. Certain things I want to do require schooling, but I have no money to go to school to gain this experience, and in order to get money, I need a job, so it's a catch 22.
> 
> But I need to get my RG6 up and running, again so I can play her. I miss it. And I need a car. And a cab. And I have major GAS for many many many many many many different things.



Yeah that sucks man, although I just got out of college and still no job or money. So at least you don't have student loans and no job haha.



IbanezShredderB said:


> It's actually been extremely cold here the past few summers, and heats up for a week or two in Fall, then back to cold for the rest of the year. Though, that's Norcal's Bay Area and my area specifically, since I'm about an hour away from the coastline. And Socal is full of oompa loompas.



Yeah, it was pretty cold in Norcal when I was there last month. At night and during the early morning it was freaking freezing. Still better than the -30 it gets here where any exposed skin feels like it's going to burn off haha. It's a damp cold near the coast, but I still like it better than MN. 

Yeah Socal is strange lol, it's way too crowded and spendy. Although, I really like it there for some reason. Of all the places I've lived it felt the most like home. There is no place that is perfect, who knows I may move there and get sick of it after a year. I have something of a wanderlust...


----------



## Fzau (Aug 22, 2010)

TreKita said:


> i didnt work out today, but i had sex for about 2 and a half hours straight so that counts, right?


 
Motherf...


----------



## leandroab (Aug 22, 2010)

Doing laundry.

Just got an e-mail from my mother. My parents are coming back with my stuff tomorrow!!

And she told me she bought like 60$ worth of strings, so I was like  "whoa wtf I told you 2 packs for my 6 string and 2 packs for my 7 string!"

I sent her a couple of days ago a list of string gauges and brands for her to buy. The plan was if she didn't find #1 of the list (elixir) she would then ask for the #2 of the list (d'addario) and so on. Both for my 6 and 7 strings. She bought 2 of each. 

I guess I'll never have to buy strings in my life again, ahahahha.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 22, 2010)

Just woke up at 4pm, I'm supposed to hang out with my cousin at some point today. I need to text him to see if he's still down for it. I also need to get dressed, but after this Sybreed song.


----------



## continental (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm feeling quite agog at the moment, not gonna lie.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2010)

Feeling pretty shitty. i just spent 12 or so straight hours repairing the carburetters on my boat, and there is STILL something fucking wrong. I cannot get fuel to go out of the carbs into the engine, even though the jets and float bowls are sparkly clean. :rage:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

Feeling pretty good for a change, as my best mate came back from holiday and the girl I like comes back from her holiday wednesday, so we can see how things go from there.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Feeling pretty good for a change, as my best mate came back from holiday and the girl I like comes back from her holiday wednesday, so we can see how things go from there.


 
You go, girl!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

Fzau said:


> You go, girl!



Ha ha cheers sir


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 22, 2010)

feeling pretty shit now.

last night apparently someone smashed my passenger's side window


----------



## Meinrad (Aug 22, 2010)

Tense... but I'm in charge of keeping everyone else on schedule, so I'm usually tense anyway.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 22, 2010)

TreKita said:


> feeling pretty shit now.
> 
> last night apparently someone smashed my passenger's side window



 That sucks dude. As far as the insurance company is concerned you had lots of valuable shit in there right ?


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 22, 2010)

Pretty hungry, haven't eaten at all today. And I've decided to not bother talking to my friend for a while, again, since she hasn't responded at to any of my texts at all since thursday.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 23, 2010)

Just woke up 30 min ago (5:00am). Fuck college.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 23, 2010)

Kind of annoyed that I didn't get out of the house, earlier. But it's all good, I will be tomorrow. Now, I have to go do the dishes, which I don't want to do at all, but I will anyways since if I don't, they'll just pile up. It sucks being the man of the house, even if my dad is supposed to be. He brings in the money, I make sure the house doesn't fall down on top of us. I am way too young for this shit, 19 and I already feel like I'm way older. :/ Ok, that's enough ranting from me for now.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 23, 2010)

I do more. Um partial breadwinner at my house until school starts so I pay the bills and make sure the house doesn't shit the bed on us.

Called out of work today


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 23, 2010)

TreKita said:


> I do more. Um partial breadwinner at my house until school starts so I pay the bills and make sure the house doesn't shit the bed on us.
> 
> Called out of work today



Yeah. My mom has said that once I get a job, it's my money and I don't have to help pay the bills if I don't want to, or unless if she specifically asks me if I can help out.


I'm tired, but am I going to go to sleep, now? No, not at all. "Why not, Brandon?" you might ask. Because I need to have some defuse time from having to do the god damn dishes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

After a nice restful weekend my back feels so much better.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 23, 2010)

My back hurts, I'm tired and I have go to work in a few hours


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn, man. Sorry to hear that. I'm already at work if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 23, 2010)

Back from my first day at high-school. Pretty cool, funny teachers and nice class. And one of the girls in my class has THE most welcoming face I have ever seen period. When she smiles you can't help but smile back she looks so nice  And she laughs around all the time so atleast you know one of them isn't a bitch.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 23, 2010)

sounds great, murmel!

i start school back up next week.

ughhhhh


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 23, 2010)

depressed, cause my current home recording set-up is dying  (at least my comp is)

hopefully next week i will have my new quad core system up and running


----------



## Murmel (Aug 23, 2010)

Just took a crap and it literally felt like my ass is on fire after that. It wasn't big, it was some strange looking shit that was really light in colour... It smelled like a bunker filled with crap that's been oozing for a month.

I know this sounds sick, but I do feel fire in my butt, and the thread is all about how you feel


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 23, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> depressed, cause my current home recording set-up is dying  (at least my comp is)
> 
> hopefully next week i will have my new quad core system up and running



I want a quad core system...


----------



## Fzau (Aug 23, 2010)

I overslept till 2.30pm and didn't do anything productive at all so far..
HOWEVER, I'm picking up my cardio training in 15 mins since my knee is almost completely healed after a serious work injury. 
Nothing crazy yet, but a nice initiative nevertheless!


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2010)

Whenever I see this thread bumped I think of this song:


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 23, 2010)

Mixed feelings over here...Lots of stressful shit going on, but today could be a good day.

A friend is coming over and we're gonna try to get a project started, for the 47th time it seems. Hopefully something good will come in the midst of the bullshit.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 23, 2010)

frustrated and depressed. 

I did an art test for EPIC games last week . busted my butt texturing a door model with no specific instructions. Then I had to on the fly learn how to import it into the Unreal engine and set it all up.

I received a rejection email on friday. 

Also it's pretty much my 1 year anniversary of being laid off from Activision. I guess the only good thing is I saved up alot of money when I was working so I'm riding that out.


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, man. 

You're a talented dude. It'll pan out.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> frustrated and depressed.
> 
> I did an art test for EPIC games last week . busted my butt texturing a door model with no specific instructions. Then I had to on the fly learn how to import it into the Unreal engine and set it all up.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear bro.  Keep at it!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I know this sounds sick, but I do feel fire in my butt, and the thread is all about how you feel


 
I teared up a little laughing at this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> frustrated and depressed.
> 
> I did an art test for EPIC games last week . busted my butt texturing a door model with no specific instructions. Then I had to on the fly learn how to import it into the Unreal engine and set it all up.
> 
> ...


 
That's really shitty, but it sounds like what you're doing is really cool stuff, man. Keep at it! Patience pays. 

Btw... What you're going for is what I wanted to do. I settled for being a gov't software developer... I can't say it was a "bad" choice, but it's not what I'd originally sought to do.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so stoked for today, had a blast the last 5-6 days and no signs of slowing down


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 23, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> That's really shitty, but it sounds like what you're doing is really cool stuff, man. Keep at it! Patience pays.
> 
> Btw... What you're going for is what I wanted to do. I settled for being a gov't software developer... I can't say it was a "bad" choice, but it's not what I'd originally sought to do.


i wish i knew how to do that. 

I just sound engineer


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't sound engineer either so you still got one up on me


----------



## Murmel (Aug 23, 2010)

Drinking grape tonic... Bitter as fuck but for some reason I enjoy it.
I still have a bad stomach, I really hope I won't have it tomorrow because going to school with new people and having a bad stomach = not good.

I did my moped drivers license class with 4 weeks of CONSANT bad stomach, it was awkward as fuck.
I guess it's just from a little bit of nervousness that comes with new people.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

is this tonic you refer to any relation to the tonic water in a gin and tonic?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 23, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> is this tonic you refer to any relation to the tonic water in a gin and tonic?


Yeah you could mix it with gin but it's not alcohol in the tonic itself. I'm not sure if it is the exact thing you use for gin & tonic but it says Grape Tonic on the bottle


----------



## Key_Maker (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm feeling that i want kill every cell in my brain with lethal dosis of alcohol 

No work, banned from university, without money, with some kind of depression, with my body hurting after a bad soccer game...

Who can mail me a bottle of Jack or Jim?


----------



## leandroab (Aug 23, 2010)

My parents didn't land in Rio...

No Dimarzios for me


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm feeling a bit hungry, but glad.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 23, 2010)

I start my serious regiment tomorrow.

I'm drinking nothing but water or sobe life water.

I'm gonna make sure i walk every morning or jog if i can

no junk food, no candy, no cookies ( unless i have to, and if then, sparingly)


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 23, 2010)

Just finished eating some food, letting it settle for a bit. And waiting for my cousin to text me saying he's on his way to my house to pick me up for our hang out session.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 24, 2010)

I'M FUCKING HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 24, 2010)

Feelin' goood. Second day of high-school done. I'm really having a hard time talking to everyone when we have breaks, but when it's class time it's easier. I love it when we have group tasks to do because everyone is so nice and happy in my new class 
I also got my locker nex to the nice girl, and right when we where gonna open them for the first time she hit my head with the door  It was a good laugh.

Ps. Our English teacher is a fucking milf. Damn is she hot.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 24, 2010)

"I'M FUCKING HUNGRY

BRB 30 MINUTES

I NEED TO GET SOME FUCKING FOOD IN ME FROM ALL THIS RAPE POUNDING I JUST DID"

I'm starting Day one of my fitness rutine.

Breakfast wil lbe a bagel... if they have them. if not, then a parfait or yogurt or something.

idk if i can do both...


----------



## synrgy (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like to give time, circumstance, and geography a swift fucking kick in the nuts right now.

Life needs a remote control.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 24, 2010)

Nothing worse than being ambushed by a cold.

One hour I'm fine, the next my nose is like a water faucet


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 24, 2010)

Feeling pretty good. Just bought a new pickup.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2010)

Today i'm just confused as all hell...


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sore, tired, and hot as fuck. I overworked myself last night, playing soccer with my brothers.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 24, 2010)

I put in a later-than usual night tracking the contra theme


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

listening to trivium...

I feel like changing my snare tone, because mine has a lot of high end and not enough crack.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 25, 2010)

feeling like a fucking champion atm, i just won the bidding on a ultra rare cd that i've been searching for for months. its for my best mate as a 21st gift. he's gonna be so fucking happy.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 25, 2010)

FUCK SALESFORCE, and fuck my company for purchasing it to replace our old software tool without properly researching it first.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 25, 2010)

I am feeling a mixture of things.

Accomplished: I just figured a way to change from fingerpicking to pickpicking bass in the same bar, and have finished learning a twenty-eight minute monstrosity of a song.

Apprehensive: I'm re-typing my CV for the nine billionth time. 

Over-qualified: this job application doesn't even _have_ a space for postgraduate education.

Myself: sometimes you just gotta scratch.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

Grats Varcolac!

wait, you have difficulty switching from finger to pick?

I've never had that problem, so i find that a little odd, not trying to offend you.

also, I work at sonic.

i feel your pain.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's doing it in the space of a sixteenth-note at 165 bpm that's the problem. Solution: 






I feel like Chris Broderick an octave down.


----------



## Cygnus (Aug 25, 2010)

Feeling zoned from staring at the internet so long. Gotta love desk jobs.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 25, 2010)

The drummer search continues...May have found a decent candidate, jamming will commence next weekend, after my friend and I tighten up on some of the guitar stuff. I talked to a drummer I played with a few years ago, really good player. Great timing, groovy, good fills, good feel for stuff. He could anticipate changes really well...very disappointing conversation...

*Me*

hey man whats up
* 12:12pmMe*

still lookin for a drummer, if youre interested in jammin hit me up, its not the same music I was playing last time we jammed...much more cohesive, if that makes sense
* 12:18pmStephen*

umm. well i'm down aslong as it doesnt have to have double bass and nothin faster then 130bpm
ubt i'm down to jam
* 12:18pmMe*

well, this is the basic "style"... SoundClick artist: Josh Bellaire - I've been writing music for a while, and these are the latest creations.
* 12:18pmStephen*

still playing bout an hour and a half a day
* 12:19pmMe*

good to hear
* 12:21pmStephen*

well i listened man... but i gotta say its not what i like to play.
sorry man
i need more picking
less power chord
but dont get me wrong
its really good
who played drums for you?
* 12:22pmMe*

haha i did
* 12:22pmStephen*

computer
* 12:22pmMe*

its all programmed
yeah
ezdrummer
* 12:23pmStephen*

have you heard the shit i write?


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

crossing my fingers for you homie


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 25, 2010)

Now I'm chattin it up with my old drummer (for about 6 years)...we had a big falling out, due to his retarded decisions. I've tried to get shit back to normal with him a few times, to no avail. Gonna give it another go. he's probably one of the sickest drummer around, local or otherwise, so hopefully we can get all of this straightened out. At this point, there is nothing to lose for either of us. He is pretty much my best friend, which is why I have no interest in just letting all this opportunity pass us by. Might be getting together today, maybe tomorrow. We both have lots of fuel for the fire, we both have the same musical goals, musical taste, world opinions, shit we even have the SAME INITIALS!!! haha...

Life is far too short to waste one moment. I've been pretty much wasting every moment lately, and it feels so horrible to step back and realize that. Old habits are hard to break, but here's to the attempt!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

epic win. it's here


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 25, 2010)

TreKita said:


> epic win. it's here



The Intrepid? Pics, nao! 



I'm feeling alright, just finished eating (quite literally), but I'm still sore and hot. Thankfully there is a coastal breeze, so it doesn't feel as hot as it really is.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

so pumped

pics here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...2-ngd-agile-intrepid-content-56k-mehhhhh.html


----------



## leandroab (Aug 26, 2010)

I WANT MY GOD DAMN PICKUPS!!!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm feeling like i want this career:


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

I feel good.

aws you can see from my new avatar, i am NOT poor and Irish.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

re-bumping my thread because i feel sentimental.

...my job juist threw me a little party saying they'll all miss me.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy. I was #5 on a waiting list for a class I needed in college, and just found out I'm in.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the new thread title


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2010)

Epic.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Mods! I needed a sig...


----------



## Fzau (Aug 26, 2010)

Yet another epic move by our mods.
I am proud!


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 26, 2010)

Going back to school sucks.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 26, 2010)

Incredibly so, yet not completely uncomfortable.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

Just came back from work a few minutes ago.
Very Sandy.


----------



## rectifryer (Aug 26, 2010)

Battery died so I had to walk 5 miles from my college class. 

Not a big deal since I run that far but now I am majorly hungry!


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 26, 2010)

TreKita said:


> It's simple as that, just to waste time and *up post counts.
> *



Posts made in off-topic do not add to post count.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 26, 2010)

See?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2010)

Test


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Murmel (Aug 26, 2010)

Just bought CoD4 for the 360 and apparently I rape at it  I haveb't even played it before on Xbox. So I feel good.

We have a theory, pitch and rythm recognition test tomorrow to check what level of skill we possess.. Nervous as FUCK


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was thinking to myself..." Wasnt there already a thread like this?"


----------



## Fzau (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

my shit is sandy as a biiiiiiiitch


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 26, 2010)

Im ok. I bit sore and stressed. Got off tour a month ago. So we took 3-4 weeks off and then found out we have a show friday had a practice yesterday with my 6 string. Didnt realize it was so heavy and now my back hurts  Plus we have to pull out some old songs to fill an hour set. Its a bitch, but meh.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Aug 26, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Incredibly so, yet not completely uncomfortable.





indeed.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovin the new name.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

the mods dun gud.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 26, 2010)

What happened Trek? Do you have a little sand in yo ffagina?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 26, 2010)

One of the best mod edits ever


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

So much sand in this thread


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 26, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> So much sand in this thread



Fuck, I hate the beach.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

this guy is pissing me off http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/129023-halo-guitars-morbus-6-string-guitar.html


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 26, 2010)

Now it's official - this thread is becoming a dive.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

^QUE

ps are you the one who switched the name


----------



## Key_Maker (Aug 26, 2010)

So much win


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 26, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Now it's official - this thread is becoming a dive.



Mention vaginas = de rail thread


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 26, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> ^QUE
> 
> ps are you the one who switched the name



I think they're waiting for a reason to close the thread.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

yup. got a lot of it.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 26, 2010)

On Monday I was at home working on some shit, angle grinding some pieces of steel and I also tried my had at MIG welding, which was kinda fun.

Anyway, I ended up getting something in my eye despite wearing safety glasses. It wasn't getting any better, so I went to a medical centre yesterday, couldn't hack being at work with this shit any more. The doctor told me to got to the eye hospital, which was only a few blocks away, because I was already in the city.

So I head to the eye hospital, triage nurse takes my details, inverts my eyelid and runs a cotton bud on the underside of it just to check that the "foreign object wasn't stuck to the underside of my eyelid. It didn't tickle. Then I had to wait three hours for a doctor, which isn't the eye hospitals fault I know. The doctor turned out to be a cute chick about my age, 25 or so



! She puts fluorescent/anaesthetic eye drops in, took a look and found the offending piece of metal just above my left pupil. A middle aged doctor comes in and checks it out as well, then instructs her on how to remove the bit of metal, because she hadn't done it before.

Me: Fuck



Pant shitting in progress *|------------ |* 95% complete.

She used a needle to scrape it out, which didn't hurt too much, but the worst part was just feeling something poking around your cornea. Then the middle aged doctor had a go too, just to make sure she'd gotten it all out.

Bit better now though, but they said I'd still feel the scratch there for a while.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

thats crazy dude


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

ouch

that SOUNDS like it hurts like hell.


----------



## silentrage (Aug 26, 2010)

Bungle said:


> On Monday I was at home working on some shit, angle grinding some pieces of steel and I also tried my had at MIG welding, which was kinda fun.
> 
> Anyway, I ended up getting something in my eye despite wearing safety glasses. It wasn't getting any better, so I went to a medical centre yesterday, couldn't hack being at work with this shit any more. The doctor told me to got to the eye hospital, which was only a few blocks away, because I was already in the city.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming after she took it out you said something like Hey doc, can you take a look at this? Then you proceeded to remove your pants, then when she's obviously hot and bothered you said you poked me in the socket so it's only fair I poke you back. 

I'm just assuming that's what happened afterwards and you forgot to type it up.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 26, 2010)

I get to finish work @ 2pm today!

WOOOOO HOOOO!


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 26, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> Looking forward to tonight yet not looking forward to tonight at all and I need to stop falling for so many girls, I'm mentally exhausted.



Ah, I know that feeling ALL TOO WELL


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

^ same here


----------



## Bungle (Aug 26, 2010)

silentrage said:


> I'm assuming after she took it out you said something like Hey doc, can you take a look at this? Then you proceeded to remove your pants, then when she's obviously hot and bothered you said you poked me in the socket so it's only fair I poke you back.


Yeah, I tried but she said no and I had to give her a Mel Gibson.



TreKita said:


> ouch


The pain wasn't so bad. Like I said the worst part was the sensation having somebody poke your eyeball. I suppose it's like getting an injection, I don't mind the little bit of pain, but I can't stand the feeling of some shit that isn't me, inside of me.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2010)

Met Stephen Harper today.


Nice guy.


----------



## silentrage (Aug 26, 2010)

Bungle said:


> but I can't stand the feeling of some shit that isn't me, inside of me.



That's why you poke her back, if she says no, it would be more of a turn on, no? 

Just me?

ok...


----------



## Bungle (Aug 26, 2010)

If I didn't have a girlfriend, or (better yet) she was there and gave me the nod of approval, then yes, that would've been pretty awesome.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 26, 2010)

Bungle said:


> I can't stand the feeling of some shit that isn't me, inside of me.



So I'm guessing telling you about the E. Coli bacteria in your intestinal track would be a bad idea?


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL nice


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a summer reading that's due tomorrow that I haven't finished :s

Also, some kid hates me now because I called him a fag for being afraid of snakes.

Overall, pretty good day!


----------



## silentrage (Aug 26, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> ... a *fag* for being *afraid of snakes.*



The irony.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 26, 2010)

pink freud said:


> So I'm guessing telling you about the E. Coli bacteria in your intestinal tract would be a bad idea?


I hate you guys


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 27, 2010)

Had a shitty day. I had no way to work so I couldn't go (thankfully I'm in a situation where I can determine my own hours and what days I work) and I still gotta work another 20 hours over the next week.

Things got better at first when I went out to eat a huge dinner and then spent some time running around town (when i finally COULD get a ride anywhere. too bad my job was closed when that happened)
Then I got a great video from this girl I'm interested in. I think she's interested in me too but she hasn't said anything concrete yet. I may have to pm the love guru JohnIce on this one here. lmao

However things went to shit again when some people that I've been talking to on another forum decided to be backstabbing assholes and post a thread completely making fun of a thread I made when I was angry. Nothing like having a person you had full respect for turn out to be a real dick to you and for no reason other than they were bored. Nice.

I'm going to eat some fried chicken, drink a big jug of water and watch Boondock Saints for the umpteenth time now. Perhaps the people that I invited over will be here soon too.


----------



## AHelm (Aug 27, 2010)

Somewhere in Ohio


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 27, 2010)

Got a touch of a sore throat. Although it's mainly from mild allergies that I get when the weather changes.

Otherwise pretty good and feeling badass as usual.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 27, 2010)

Got a touch of a sore throat. Although it's mainly from mild allergies that I get when the weather changes.

Otherwise pretty good and feeling badass as usual.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)

DOUBLE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 27, 2010)

ZERO SAND.

Today is NGD.


----------

